# Fires are illegal - even garden rubbish



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*burning garden rubbish or lighting a fire outdoors is illegal at present! Penalties are severe and are being enforced. An end date of OCTOBER 31st but could be revised to a later date. BE FIRE AWARE*


----------

